# Ốp lát phòng bếp đẹp - Uy tín



## caitien911 (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bạn đang thi công khu vực nhà bếp? Bạn cần một đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp, tận tâm và muốn đảm bảo sự an toàn cho gia đình bạn. Hãy đến với đơn vị *LÂM SƠN* chúng tôi có* ốp lát phòng bếp và nhiều dịch vụ *chất lượng tốt nhất.
*Quy trình ốp lát phòng bếp đúng quy cách của LÂM SƠN*​
Thứ nhất, tạo lớp nền cơ sở cho việc ốp lát gạch, nền đầm phải chặt bền vững và chịu tải được áp lực đi lại trên nền mặt gạch.
Thứ hai, dựa theo các mẫu thiết kế để xác định điểm bắt đầu lát, có thể lát thẳng hàng……
Thứ ba, trít mạch sau khi lát ít nhất khoảng 3 giờ thì viên gạch đã bám dính chặt với nền sẽ tiến hành trít mạch.
Cuối cùng là làm sạch nền sau khi lát: đây là bước quan trọng để tạo nên màu sắc tự nhiên cho sản phẩm.
 

*Yêu cầu về kỹ thuật và thẩm mỹ ốp lát phòng bếp*​
Gạch lát xong mạch nhỏ, đều và gõ không nghe tiếng ộp.
Các vết cắt phải vào khu vực khuất và hoa văn xếp phải đúng mẫu (độ thẩm mỹ còn phụ thuộc về chất lượng gạch).
 

*Cam kết dịch vụ ốp lát phòng bếp của LÂM SƠN:*​
Cam kết 1, báo giá thi công nhanh nhất và cạnh tranh nhất khu vực Hà Nội.
Cam kết 2, thi công đúng tiến độ – đảm bảo chất lượng tốt với những gì quý khách hàng yêu cầu.
Cam kết 3, cam kết tư vấn chính xác – đầy đủ thông tin – tiết kiệm chi phí.
Cam kết 4, đội ngũ *Thợ ốp lát* chuyên nghiệp – nhiệt tình – tay nghề cao luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách hàng.
Cam kết 5, đảm bảo thi công an toàn – gọn gàng – sạch sẽ.
 

*Một số công trình ốp lát phòng bếp của LÂM SƠN*​*Sửa chữa nhà Lâm Sơn* chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ* Thợ ốp lát, thợ sửa chữa trần thạch cao * chuyên nghiệp à *Giá trần tôn xốp* vô cùng rẻ.


----------

